# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  One night in ???????????

## Island Visitor

Scair is putting me into PJIA late for my next trip.  Some of you Clever Folks have already booked out the last flight, knowing that if you get bumped up, you can take an earlier flight.  The last flight is the only flight I would be able to catch due to my arrival in SXM.  Of course, it has not occured to Winair to bump some of the people holding last flight tickets up to earlier flights NOW and then sell me a last flight ticket.  So I am stuck.  Here are my choices, all of which are currently available:

1.  SS St Barf - not

2.  Cab to somewhere in French St Martin - suggestions?

3.  Plane to AXA (yep, there is a late one with tickets) followed by a night at Malliouhana and plane over to SBH the next day - total costs of tickets only ten dollars more to add this additional island.

So there it is.  AXA and Malliouhana or somewhere in Grand Case or Orient Beach area.  Which and why?

Merci.

----------


## JoshA

We loved L'Esplanade in Grand Case and the nearby restaurants. SBC flies out of Esperance airport which is less than a mile away at 8:30 am. Show up for check-in at 8:00. No transit tax or departure fee since both ends are French. Just 110 Euros RT. No stress. No brainer. No problem.

----------


## andynap

Did you check out Air Caraibes for a late flight.? Otherwise, 2 years ago, we stayed in SXM at the Le Petit Hotel in Grand Case. Everyone I refer there has raved about it. It's on the ocean and within walking distance of the Grand Case restaurants. If you do stay in Grand Case you may as well fly out of Esperance instead of Juliana. If you want restaurant reviews let me know.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci.  Did check caraibes.  No go.

We are probably going to stay on Orient Beach.  Looking at Alamanda and will fly out of Esperance the next morning.

I know Grand Case has many of the better restos but after a day of travelling, we will probably be looking for burgers and beer.  As such, Bikini, Wakiki or some other O Beach beerburgerbar may do the trick.

----------


## andynap

Well if you are staying on Orient you won't have to worry about choosing what clothes to wear. All 5 of the beach bars have burgers but some have some tasty renderings also.

----------


## Island Visitor

Can't interest anyone in dining at Papagayo's.  But I do like the name of the beach bar near where we may stay:

Monokini Bar.

----------


## KevinS

A good source of information on the Orient Beach area is Caribbean Island Travel Service, which has been booking Orient Beach for decades.  See http://www.info-res.com/cits/ for contact information.

----------


## Island Visitor

Merci

----------

